
Let's Encrypt Everything - dankohn1
https://blog.codinghorror.com/lets-encrypt-everything/
======
beardog
> But post Snowden, and particularly after the result of the last election
> here in the US, it's clear that everything on the web should be encrypted by
> default.

I agree, however, https only barely protects against this, as state actors can
easily get a hold of a root cert. You need key pinning if you really want to
stop a state from reading your plain text traffic, and even then, traffic
analysis and metadata are often enough for them.

~~~
fwn
Some countries are pretty straight forward about this. See Kazakhstan:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1232689](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1232689)

